# My entry to the Montreal international film scoring competition



## Gricelda Duarte (Feb 23, 2021)

Hi everybody! 

This is my entry to the Montreal international film scoring competition 2021.


----------



## DarinD (Mar 1, 2021)

Nicely done Gricelda! I find the opening particularly engaging. Which libraries did you use?


----------



## Gricelda Duarte (Mar 2, 2021)

DarinD said:


> Nicely done Gricelda! I find the opening particularly engaging. Which libraries did you use?


Thanks . I used a combination of libraries, mostly OrchestraTools, some samplers, some my own and some found, a lot of processing and human voice.


----------

